# Herbs For Hair - Sharing



## Kcryss (Dec 30, 2019)

Everyone has been so helpful that I wanted to share a little herbal knowledge. 
These are various herbs that are good for hair with a little detail on what each does.
This is not all my own, but rather info I've picked up here and there over the last year or so. I just don't want to take all the credit. 
Anyway, hope this helps someone.

*Herbs for Hair*
*Aloe vera*, Aloe barbadensis, makes hair more manageable, smoother, silkier, and healthier. Aloe conditions, moisturizes and creates a smooth shine. Mexican women have applied aloe vera for centuries to add luster and manageability to their hair.

*Amla*, Phyllanthus emblica, also known as the Indian Gooseberry, is an excellent hair conditioning herb, provides nourishment that penetrates the scalp and strengthens hair at its root to promote stronger, healthier new growth and helps with hair loss by normalizing blood supply.

*Basil*, Ocimum basilicum, stimulates hair follicles, increases scalp circulation and promotes hair growth. The magnesium in basil helps protect hair from breakage, and its anti-inflammatory properties help soothe the roots. Basil adds luster to dull hair.

*Bhringraj*: Hair growth, it adds deep moisture and acts like a multivitamin for hair to help strengthen the hair shaft, provide natural shine and may also help with dandruff.

*Black Tea*, as a hair rinse is good for premature grayness and darkening hair. It also helps decrease shedding.

*Black Walnut*, Juglans nigra, leaves infused are a great remedy for oily hair. The leaves and especially the hulls are a source of natural hair dye that can darken hair. It is often combined with henna to create brown hair dye.

*Burdock*, Arctium lappa, strengthens hair follicles, to promote healthy hair growth and improve the overall condition of hair. The silica and phytosterols in burdock help soothe irritated scalp conditions like dandruff, decrease breakage and repair hair while adding sheen, hydration & luster. The mucilage in Burdock Root also helps add “slip” to your hair to make detangling easier.

*Calendula flowers* – This naturally healing herb has many great properties to help soothe and heal all sorts of scalp issues and can be used to enhance blonde hair color.

*Cassia*, Similar to henna. The ground leaves look like henna but contain a golden yellow dye molecule that adds color to very pale blond or gray hair. An excellent conditioner, it strengthens the hair shaft, enhances volume, adds shine and may help improve dandruff. Cassia is often mixed with true henna.

*Chamomile flowers* – A naturally soothing and anti-inflammatory herb, chamomile is another great herb for scalp conditions and is also a great brightener for blonde hair color.

*Cloves,* Syzgium aromaticum, make great hair rinses to bring warm tones to browns and enhance red and auburn highlights. The warm clove scent is an added bonus.

*Comfrey*, Symphytum officinale, soothes and stimulates the scalp, and enriches lifeless hair. Comfrey tea, made from root or leaves, poured over hair as a rinse, makes hair soft as silk.

*Dandelion*, Taraxacum officinale, a root rich in iron, helps treat dandruff and dry hair issues. Dandelion leaves are loaded with minerals and vitamins, especially vitamin A, that help balance sebum. Dandelion infusions have been used to add sheen and light highlights to hair.

*Elder Flowers,* Sambucus nigra, are mildly astringent and help soothe a dry, irritated scalp. Hair-softening elder flower also helps dry damaged hair.

*Fenugreek*, Trigonella foenum-graecum, or Methi, provides natural proteins for the nourishment and health of hair, stimulates blood flow to the root of the hair, and was used to combat hair loss. Used as a treatment for dandruff, thinning hair, and damaged hair, it is said to preserve hair's natural color and keep hair silky.

*Eucalyptus leaf* – Just like peppermint, this naturally antibacterial/antifungal herb has fantastic scalp stimulating properties for hair growth, cleansing, and scalp issues.

*Flaxseed or linseed*, Linum usitatissimum, comes from the flax plant, an annual herb. It is rich in mucilage, a complex mixture of polysaccharides that form a soothing gelatinous substance when water is added. The mucilage provides slip like a conditioner that helps detangle hair. Flaxseed, very rich in Omega-3 essential fatty acids, strengthens the hair shaft and may help with hair loss. 

*Ginger Root*, Zingiber officinale, helps increase scalp circulation which stimulates hair follicles and encourages growth. The fatty acids composition of ginger root is great for thinning hair. Ginger also has antiseptic properties that work to help with dandruff.

*Green Tea*, Camellia sinensis, has antioxidants which benefit the hair and scalp by decreasing hair loss and soothing hair conditions like dandruff and psoriasis. It contains natural vitamin C which helps guards against damage from UV rays, vitamin E which helps dry or damaged hair and panthenol which helps strengthen and soften hair and prevents split ends.

*Henna*, Lawsonia inermis, is a desert flowering plant. The powdered leaves have been used since ancient times as a natural dye. Henna gives hair a reddish tint and, when mixed with other botanicals such as indigo and cassia, can create a variety of beautiful warm colors. Henna, a deep conditioner, coats the hair shaft, seals in moisture, tightens the cuticle, increases body and luster and makes hair silky soft.

*Hibiscus flowers*- This naturally conditioning herb is rich in vitamins and antioxidants, and can even be used to enhance red colors in your hair.

*Horsetail *– Horsetail is rich in silica, and has been scientifically proven to help with hair growth and strength. I use this herb in all my hair recipes.

*Hops*, Humulus lupulus, help heal and repair damaged hair. They contain a nourishing oil that is an effective hair conditioner and thickener. Hops help stimulate scalp circulation and encourage growth. Its antiseptic properties help with dandruff.

*Indigo*, Indigofera tinctoria, leaves are harvested, dried, and ground into a powder that contains a deep blue dye used for centuries in textiles, arts, and as a natural jet black hair colorant. Indigo was the original blue dye in Levi Strauss jeans. Indigo is often combined with henna to produce rich dark brown to black shades.

*Lavender buds* – One of my all-time favorite herbs, lavender is fantastic in hair care. It's naturally antibacterial, antifungal, antiseptic, and even anti-inflammatory; making this awesome smelling herb a great multi-purpose herb to use for all your hair care needs.

*Lemon Balm*, Melissa officinalis, a mild astringent, makes a very good rinse for those with oily hair. The toning properties of Lemon Balm help balance and refresh hair and scalp.

*Licorice root* – This awesome root is another moisture and slip giving herb but it's also fantastic for many scalp conditions and hair loss issues. Licorice root is a favorite hair growth herb of mine!

*Nettle leaf* – Rich in vitamins and minerals, nettle is a fantastic herb to use to help stimulate the scalp for hair growth and strengthening.

*Oatstraw* – Oatstraw is a nutrient dense herb, rich in silica, vitamins A,C, & E, and magnesium. This is another herb that I always use in all of my DIY herbal hair care recipes.

*Peppermint leaf* – Naturally antibacterial and antifungal, mint leaves add a refreshing cool boost to hair care products. This growth stimulating herb is also fantastic for most scalp issues too. Spearmint can also be used!

*Pine needles* – Rich in vitamins, pine needles (and cypress, fir, cedarwood, and more!) have natural astringent and antiseptic properties. When used in hair care, pine needles can help with many scalp issues, have been proven to aid in hair growth, and to stimulate the scalp.

*Rosemary leaf*- A well-known herb for hair growth and strengthening, rosemary is great for use against dandruff as well as many other scalp type problems.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Dec 30, 2019)

Chris Veer said:


> *Flaxseed or linseed*, Linum usitatissimum, comes from the flax plant, an annual herb. It is rich in mucilage, a complex mixture of polysaccharides that form a soothing gelatinous substance when water is added. The mucilage provides slip like a conditioner that helps detangle hair. Flaxseed, very rich in Omega-3 essential fatty acids, strengthens the hair shaft and may help with hair loss.


This reminds me of the time I made DIY Flaxseed Gel. Fun if you don't mind putting mucus on your hair~ 

**


----------



## Kcryss (Dec 30, 2019)

LOL! I did that too! Was pretty nasty looking coming out of the pan into the trash!


----------



## Deborah Long (Dec 30, 2019)

Zany_in_CO said:


> I made DIY Flaxseed Gel



But - did it work?  lol

ETA - @Chris Veer  - thanks for the info!


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Dec 30, 2019)

Deborah Long said:


> But - did it work?  lol


Yes! It does! Leaves your hair silky. With a short shelf life it's too time consuming to make every time I need some hair gel. Fun though, Deb. You should try it.

*@Chris Veer* That's quite a list of herbs. I'm wondering if there's anything in particular that you've made and use on a regular basis that you wouldn't mind sharing?   Please.


----------



## Kcryss (Dec 30, 2019)

I have really very very baby fine hair, so the only thing I use on a regular bases is what I now use as shampoo. 
1 tbs dried Rosemary, 1 tsp sage and a dash of cinnamon. Put in a tea ball, pour 1/2 cup boiling water over it and steep until cool. Add 1 tbs rye flour and mix well. I sometimes put it into a squeeze bottle or sometimes just leave it in a coffee cup. Sometimes I add horsetail and/or calendula to the tea before steeping. After mixing with the rye flour I sometimes add tea tree oil. I use it as a shampoo and leave it in my hair while I finish showering, then rinse really well at the end. I use a tiny tiny bit of coconut oil on the ends to stop fly aways. Using this, my hair actually has body and feels full. It's shiny with a lot of bounce. No more "real" soap on my hair ever again. 

I do mix up the herbs here and there a bit, but I always use the rosemary, sage, and cinnamon. For anyone with graying hair ... those are the best. 

I make this for my kids on occasion. But I don't use it.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Dec 30, 2019)

WOW! I'm so impressed. Who knew. I dont have rye flour... would rye bread work? hahaha Just kidding. I need to have a look in my stash of herbs to see what I've got to play with. Hmmmm.


----------



## Kcryss (Dec 30, 2019)

lol, I like to buy herbs in bulk at Vitamin Cottage (now Natural Grocers), what I can't get there I get online but they have a good selection.

I've been trying to come up with a shampoo that can be made shelf stable (kids!) that doesn't use the Decyl Glucoside. I've tried Soapwort, and soapnuts but haven't been happy with the results. Arrow root/xanthan gum help to thicken ... but its kinda gelatinous ... so still a work in progress. Although I do like EcoMulse, but haven't tried it in shampoo yet. There's just never enough time. lol

If anyone has a recipe for a natural surfactant shampoo and willing to share, let me know.


----------



## cmzaha (Dec 30, 2019)

Old-time waveset was actually made from flax seed and was used for finger waving, and roller setting hair. It actually was quite nice except I was quite allergic to it.


----------



## Kcryss (Dec 31, 2019)

cmzaha said:


> Old-time waveset was actually made from flax seed and was used for finger waving, and roller setting hair. It actually was quite nice except I was quite allergic to it.


Wow, I had no idea! Now that you mention it though ... Thinking that would give a little viscosity in my rosemary tea. Thanks for the info and giving me another idea!


----------

